# Dickes Problem Mit Ie!



## Harrier (14. April 2004)

Servus! Ich hab grd fette Probleme mit meinem Internetexplorer! Ich kann mir nämlich keinen Quelltext anzeigen lassen (ich habe die Sunchfunktion genutzt, die auch einige Threats gefunden hat, aber die haben mir nicht ganz weitergeholfen). Vorweg: In den Internetoptionen hab ich unter HTML-Editor den Text-Editor eingestellt. Daran liegt es also nicht. Ich mach ne Menge PHP und brauch den QT daher. Ahja! Das gilt nur für Seiten im Netz! Auf meinem Rechner kann ich den QT von jeder HTML-Datei ausgeben!

Ich würde mir auch gern einen anderen Browser herunter laden aber da gibt es ein weiteres Problem: Ich kann mir keine Dateien downloaden! Die Chancen stehen so 50-50 dass er nichts macht (also das Fenster kommt zwar aber er bleibt bei 0%) oder dass er mir gleich nen Fehler ausgibt. (Kein Kontakt zu Seite). 

Zudem (mein atm kleinstes Problem): Sämtliche Bilder im Netz kann ich nur als BMP speichern.

Danke im Vorraus!
MfG Harrier|YX100|AnIn:Y


----------



## Sven Mintel (14. April 2004)

Hört sich an,  als solltest du deine Temporary Internet Files mal leermachen...ist aber nur eine Idee:-(


----------



## Harrier (14. April 2004)

jaa genau! danke! ich hatte nur die cookies gelöscht! hast mir echt geholfen!


----------

